# adopted fish



## tess.the.mess (Apr 29, 2019)

On may 5th i adopted a betta fish and a bottom feeder fish. the original owner had betta for a year and other for 6months or so. she couldn't remember what the bottom feeder was called but now that I'm plant shopping I'd like to do more research. he seems very scared of light which i read plecos are nocturnal but I can't find pic of comparing others to him. Can anyone make a guess? he or she really loves hanging onto their driftwood.


----------



## RavenHaired90 (Apr 6, 2018)

I can't really say without a better picture - but the wide bands of light and dark remind me a bit of a candy pleco. But if you can get some additional pics, that would probably be helpful. Plecos can be a little difficult to tell exactly which species because they tend to change color a bit or get patchy or pale due to stress and other factors. I'm trying to attach a picture. This is a Candy Pleco. See if he looks the same. Yes, plecos are mostly nocturnal and generally actively avoid brighter lights. They love a nice dark place to hide. When I had my pleco, Max, he greatly appreciated a big terra cotta pot I turned on its side and placed in the tank. They definitely make use of their "caves!" Max liked to hang out in that or around the plants in the tank during the day and was much more active at night once the lights went out. Congrats on your new betta and pleco!!!


----------



## tess.the.mess (Apr 29, 2019)

that looks just like him! he's just a little more yellow! thank you! I'll try to get better pic he sure is adorably shy. He likes the driftwood and burrowing underneath it and the log he has too. I'll try the terra cotta pot! I was looking at other plecos online and none came close. I'm looking for plants and just wanna get a happy medium for both of them.


----------



## tess.the.mess (Apr 29, 2019)

this one is much better! I definitely think that's what he is. I saw the average adult gets about 4inches which is a relief! I was worried about space


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

dark brown base, with thin yellowish stripes, it looks like a clown pleco to me.


----------



## tess.the.mess (Apr 29, 2019)

now that I've been looking at them both I'm not sure anymore. I think it's safe to say at least it's narrowed down the one of these 2 since before I had no clue.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I added blue bubble wands to my tanks with night active or shy fish. When the regular lights are off the blue makes them think it is night and they come out. This was especially true for my Hari jerdoni.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd say it's a Clown Pleco, the stripes on the candy pleco look to be a bit wider and also bow a bit. Bear in mind I could be wrong! 

Either way both types max out at around 4 inches and require a 20 gal aquarium.


----------



## tess.the.mess (Apr 29, 2019)

I read the candy can change color pending mood which seems accurate based on 2pics I have but although diet is both omnivore. so I'm trying to figure out plants and proper diet/habitat accordingly


----------

